# Which actor/actress would you have sex with if given the oppurtunity?



## Raiderguy

Pauley Perrette,Cameron Diaz


----------



## L'Empereur

lifeisanillusion said:


> Wow! Is she in movies or TV?


She's in _Mad Men_.


----------



## kiwigrl

Elsewhere1 said:


> @_strawberryLola_
> 
> I guess I should have been more descriptive in my thread question
> 
> Hypothetically, if you were single and they were single who would be your choice be?
> 
> Both of my choices are married too as am I


Okay, under the above circumstances, I'd go for Bradley Cooper.








The things one could do with that smokin body. Unfortunately I couldn't find a pic of his fantastic ass.


----------



## SyndiCat

Vanessa Marcil







Grace Park


----------



## TanteLiz

*Actor I would sleep with - in a heartbeat!*

Alexander Skarsgard. I have my husband's permission, too.:tongue:


----------



## mrkedi

Elsewhere1 said:


> @strawberryLola
> 
> I guess I should have been more descriptive in my thread question
> 
> Hypothetically, if you were single and they were single who would be your choice be?
> 
> Both of my choices are married too as am I


I do have few guys going through my mind, but as soon as I have to imagine their male bit... I was just like nvm....


----------



## Raichan

Kim hyun joong


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

^ He's pretty. I might be next.

Sigourney Weaver


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Garbo.



















Salma Hayek.



















Monica Bellucci


----------



## Doom

Does it have to be 3D? If so then Milla Jovovich.

If not then Haruhi Suzumiya... anybody see a pattern


----------



## lifeisanillusion

I do not smoke, but it is really sexy seeing a woman smoke. In this category, I would add Eva Green (not just because of the smoking).

James Dean always made smoking look cool. Seen some nice pics of Curt Cobain with a cigarette hanging out of his mouth too.


----------



## TaylorP

None, i never looked at movie star that way.


----------



## Reclusive

Promethea said:


> I will third, 'none of them.' Not even if I were single. A person's ability to be picked for roles in movies does not impact my willingness to have their dick inside of me. That would be quite absurd.


I realize the OP decided that the most alluring individuals for them happen to be actors/actresses and that is why they chose the thread title. I tend to think that these individuals would still be most alluring if they had different occupations. It just so happens this is how she discovered them.

I would prefer to actually meet any of them I have an interest first. I would want to make sure they actually wouldn't annoy me and that I felt like I could be comfortable before I would entertain any such idea. Some of the women I like are made to seem larger than life on screen and are so small that I could have trouble with that.


----------



## Promethea

Reclusive said:


> I tend to think that these individuals would still be most alluring if they had different occupations. It just so happens this is how she discovered them.


Actually no, because beauty standards are reinforced by those who are considered celebrities. People begin to seek those who look more like them because the look is put on a pedestal to begin with. And the reason those looks are chosen, are for the plainness of their bodies in many cases. Actors and actresses have bodies that are plain enough to not draw attention to certain parts many times, so that people are not distracted from the role they are playing. Other times they will play up a certain feature, but it may as well have a sign attached to it saying 'sex' -- and this isn't because its inherently a pinnacle of human sexuality, but because its chosen to represent that. You can see it in runway models even easier. They are very very thin, and tall - disproportionately so. They pick them because its easier to design clothing to fit a woman who doesn't have unique curves, and the height is for better visibility on stage. But overtime people have come to see it as 'sexy' because of the media attention they get. 

So, I disagree. Beauty standards are different throughout culture, and time - and ours doesn't have some objective truth to it just because it exists.

I will reword what I said in the beginning: Just because someone fits the culture's conventional standards of 'beauty' doesn't mean that I even agree that they are beautiful, to me. No, they do not appeal to me. I have a perspective that made me immune to the cultural brainwashing somehow.


----------



## Emerson

Sasha Gray, don't judge me.


----------



## Reclusive

Promethea said:


> Actually no, because beauty standards are reinforced by those who are considered celebrities. People begin to seek those who look more like them because the look is put on a pedestal to begin with. And the reason those looks are chosen, are for the plainness of their bodies in many cases. Actors and actresses have bodies that are plain enough to not draw attention to certain parts many times, so that people are not distracted from the role they are playing. Other times they will play up a certain feature, but it may as well have a sign attached to it saying 'sex' -- and this isn't because its inherently a pinnacle of human sexuality, but because its chosen to represent that. You can see it in runway models even easier. They are very very thin, and tall - disproportionately so. They pick them because its easier to design clothing to fit a woman who doesn't have unique curves, and the height is for better visibility on stage. But overtime people have come to see it as 'sexy' because of the media attention they get.
> 
> So, I disagree. Beauty standards are different throughout culture, and time - and ours doesn't have some objective truth to it just because it exists.
> 
> I will reword what I said in the beginning: Just because someone fits the culture's conventional standards of 'beauty' doesn't mean that I even agree that they are beautiful, to me. No, they do not appeal to me. I have a perspective that made me immune to the cultural brainwashing somehow.


Actually yes, my opinion is as is. I didn't bother reading the rest of your typing. It doesn't nullify my opinion or that of the OP.


----------



## Promethea

Reclusive said:


> Actually yes, my opinion is as is. I didn't bother reading the rest of your typing. It doesn't nullify my opinion or that of the OP.


I'm not saying that there aren't some people who are attracted to the cultural standard. I'm just saying that theres no objective truth in those as standards. I was very unsocialized as a kid, and I think thats why I never really let it 'get in.' I'm not saying that I have an issue with people who think differently from me in that regard, just that I can see why they do, more objectively. I don't wish to change it, or think that I could change it if I tried. I don't want to force my views. _I'm just sharing information_.


----------



## Reclusive

Promethea said:


> I'm not saying that there aren't some people who are attracted to the cultural standard. I'm just saying that theres no objective truth in those as standards. I was very unsocialized as a kid, and I think thats why I never really let it 'get in.' I'm not saying that I have an issue with people who think differently from me in that regard, just that I can see why they do, more objectively. I don't wish to change it, or think that I could change it if I tried. I don't want to force my views. _I'm just sharing information_.


I can appreciate being sheltered as a reason for perhaps not finding famous people more commonly attractive than non famous people. I, however, assert that before there were any famous people, people had it in mind to put certain people on a pedestal. This is because there is an underlying consensus for what people find attractive. It is a driving factor in how we choose mates. Science has proved it with babies looking at pictures of models and other famous people. The babies faces light up. As far as being able to use even data like this, doesn't allow for the creation of a standard.I do feel as if certain people who aren't famous were cast in a certain light would be no different than the famous ones. For me this is the objective truth that you say doesn't exist.
I realize that even if you think someone is attractive, it doesn't mean you automatically want sex. I remember discovering this and finding it strange.


----------



## Promethea

Reclusive said:


> I can appreciate being sheltered as a reason for perhaps not finding famous people more commonly attractive than non famous people. I, however, assert that before there were any famous people, people had it in mind to put certain people on a pedestal. This is because there is an underlying consensus for what people find attractive. It is a driving factor in how we choose mates. Science has proved it with babies looking at pictures of models and other famous people. The babies faces light up. As far as being able to use even data like this, doesn't allow for the creation of a standard.I do feel as if certain people who aren't famous were cast in a certain light would be no different than the famous ones. For me this is the objective truth that you say doesn't exist.
> I realize that even if you think someone is attractive, it doesn't mean you automatically want sex. I remember discovering this and finding it strange.


The study that you speak of only shows that babies respond to facial symmetry, and that hardly proves some 'underlying consensus' that all people inherently find one thing attractive. The societal standard for body type tends to have more to do with social status. Throughout history, poorer cultures have put more zaftig body types on a pedestal (as they were the ones displaying evidence of their wealth, ability to afford food) - and you can still see this in some poorer regions of mexico, and haiti for example, where they still find large women more attractive. In our culture, the rich can afford masochistic beauty rituals to make themselves look as underweight and plastic - as _unnatural_ as possible.

Your logic is also faulty, when you are trying to connect my 'being sheltered' to a lack of what you are saying is an inherent drive to find the cultural standard attractive. If it was biologically inherent, then it would not matter if I was exposed or not. And I am not nearly the only exception. If anything, that, and the other exceptions prove that its more cultural.


----------



## Proteus

Reclusive said:


> I can appreciate being sheltered as a reason for perhaps not finding famous people more commonly attractive than non famous people. I, however, assert that before there were any famous people, people had it in mind to put certain people on a pedestal. This is because there is an underlying consensus for what people find attractive.


This "consensus" has varied from culture to culture and from generation to generation. And these standards have never been something that every single member of said culture has subscribed to. People are able to make conscious choices as to what they find attractive (at least those who choose to introspect and do so), regardless of whether or not these opinions fit within the cultural norm.



> It is a driving factor in how we choose mates. Science has proved it with babies looking at pictures of models and other famous people. The babies faces light up. As far as being able to use even data like this, doesn't allow for the creation of a standard.I do feel as if certain people who aren't famous were cast in a certain light would be no different than the famous ones. For me this is the objective truth that you say doesn't exist.


There are countless contradictory studies out there about what is and isn't attractive with regards to numerous factors, and lots of exceptions to just about every case. Not everyone chooses mates by the same standards, and all these differing opinions among people seem to suggest such. There are just as many variables in place as to how people come to be attracted to what they are, and people with similar societal conditioning still don't always share the same opinions.


----------



## YeahYeahYeah

Emerson said:


> Sasha Gray, don't judge me.


Oh, but you should be judged. 

I definitely have a thing for Ellen Page, it's more of an adorable/warm fuzzy thing though. As far as fucking...Alyssa Milano. I'd fuck Ellen too, but I'd also probably wanna marry her after.


----------



## snail

I wouldn't have sex with any actors. I am not in love with them. At any given moment, I am devoted to the one person I want to be with for the rest of my life, and nobody else could possibly be as exciting, no matter how talented, rich or famous.


----------



## Sanityhatesme

Um... This is tough.

Male: Orlando Bloom, Taylor Lautner (I know, I know, my bf makes fun of me often for this), aaaaand... Benjamin Barnes

Female: (as far as I know, I'm not bi.. yet...) Angelina Jolie, Megan Fox, aaand Amanda Seyfried..


(*ish terrible straight girl*)


----------



## dizzygirl

@Kr3m1in- this is just for fun! I'm pretty sure there's quite a lot of us who wouldn't do any of the actors or actresses they stated! i know i wouldn't. it's just a statement of the fact that they are indeed very good looking people...they are almost like art works! :happy: Like Kiwigirl stated at the very beginning we dont necessrly wnt to have sex wth them! :laughing:


----------



## Cephalonimbus

I don't really care for celebrities, but i'd be lying if i said i wouldn't jump at the opportunity to fornicate with Carice van Houten.



















She's gorgeous and also seems to be nice, smart and funny. Of course that impression is merely based on TV appearances and her twitter account, which is pretty much the only celebrity twitter i ever read because she spams it with links to great music... But she seems pretty awesome.


----------



## zelder

Put me in line for Salma Hayek and just for fun I'll answer for my wife, she wants a piece of Adrian Paul (a younger Adrian from 15 or 20 years ago).


----------



## NiDBiLD

Natalie Dormer


----------



## pinkrasputin

I don't know about actors. But as far as celebrities: David Letterman, Dr. Drew, and Dave Matthews. But they'd have to beg a little bit. :crazy:


----------



## Hokahey

Oops I forgot to list Natalie Portman too.


----------



## IheartFootball10

Tom Brady, Bradley Cooper, Matthew McCounaghey & David Beckham.


----------



## Neon Knight

Orlando Blood, that guy from the Netflix commercial in the skinny dipping scene, James Franco, I can't think of any others right now.


----------



## pretty.Odd

*James Franco <3*


----------



## viva

Joseph Gordon-Levitt. If I was single, of course.


----------



## SullenAesir

_Preferably on a jet, which crashes just after(that would be hawt)..._


----------



## glisten

Jake Gyllenhaal, Viggo Mortenson, Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## Hokahey

glisten said:


> Jake Gyllenhaal


That reminds me, add Maggie Gyllenhaal to the list.


----------



## Mulberries

Ethan Hawke:










Billy Crudup:










Clive Owen:










Jared Leto:











I'll also second Joseph Gordon-Levitt.


----------



## Invidia

IF I were single, they were single, and I was in any way desirable, I would not hesitate to hook up with...









Robert Downey Jr.

and/or









Christian Bale

Not only because they are both ridiculously hot, but because they both ooze talent


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Ben Affleck









Jonny Depp









Mark consuelos


----------



## killerB

If I were straight, I would probably consider:

 David Tennet/ Doctor Who

 Gale Harrold/ Brian Kinney on Queer As AFolk

 Robert Downey

 Sam Worthington/ It's all about his soulful eyes.

I think these are good looking men.


----------



## devoid

James Marsters @[email protected]


----------



## Neon Knight

*my favourite random Franco goodies *drool**




































So true


----------



## AussieChick

Male:-Tommy Lee Jones or Harrison Ford.Two sexy older men.
Female:-Would love to have got with Katharine Hepburn or Bette Davis.Both very strong independent women,who didn't let anyone push them around.


----------



## tuna

He's so derpy and so attractive at the same time. <3


















omg GABRIELLE ANWAR. <333 She is so fierce and beautiful and hnghhhhh.


----------



## clavio

Ellen Page <3


----------



## SyndiCat

Anjelah Johnson











Morena Baccarin


----------



## silmarillion

I don't think I would have sex with him, but I would make out with him anytime: Andreas Johnson.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Kanon Wakeshima <3


----------



## ugivemepuppies

*DEVON BOSTICK O.O*


----------



## ugivemepuppies

She's SOOOO pretty! She is a beautiful porcelain doll


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII

Er, I'm presuming we can add musicians too without being bullied off the thread. 
I'm not really that keen on actors.
And no, I don't think Thom Yorke's too weird at all...


----------



## sofort99

Funny enough most of the time I would say none of the above, remembering historically that their rightful social place is just above common street criminals and prostitutes.

That said for some reason I have developed a slight Scarlett Johansson fetish lately... made even more improbable because she is not only not my type, Which would be more Christina Hendricks like, but she would usually be my "anti-type".


----------



## Ambii

Russell Brand, Johnny Depp, Robert Downy Jr and Aiden Grimshaw (from last years x factor) he is beautiful :0!


----------



## Darner

Monica Bellucci and Denzel Washington. Bring it on.


----------



## Hosker

I think it would be faster to state which ones I would not, putting males aside.


----------



## heyday

john krasinski...

fucking kills me.


----------



## Rogue Eagle

Morals be damned!

+1 for Monica Belluci (wearing matrix clothings)
also Lucy Liu, Drew Barrymore (2/3 charlies angels)
that girl from tron legacy (and we'd do it on one of the cool motorbikes!)
Ellen Page (*some joke about inception and conception*)
Robert Downey Jr (mancrush)
Trent Reznor (other mancrush)
Naomi Watts 
Catherine Zeta Jones (wearing zorro outfit only)
oooh that Blonde Cylon from Battlestar Galactica! (well, the actress)
Tara Summers (aka, blonde british girl in Boston Legal)
Kate Winslet (Titanic Era)

I could do this all day.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Wintie said:


> Does it have to be 3D? If so then Milla Jovovich.
> 
> If not then Haruhi Suzumiya... anybody see a pattern


You want to do God?


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

Jane Russell RIP


----------



## L'Empereur




----------



## SullenAesir

pretty.Odd said:


> Kanon Wakeshima <3


She reminds me of that Jrock crossdresser, Hizaki:






And you know what really bothers me...he may be prettier *Gasp*


----------



## Doom

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> You want to do God?


Haha maybe? 

Both are considered ENTP.


----------



## gerardio

eva mendes for sure. also kate middleton the soon to be english princess is pretty hot too haha.


----------



## Digger Blue

You're after his mind or his body?
Digger Blue


----------



## Alexz




----------



## Digger Blue

Not have sex with, but: (Note, most of these are before my time, but maybe somebody will get a chuckle out of them!)

Hot Women: Goldie Hawn, Audrey Hepburn, Zsa Zsa Gabor, (11 Letters for Oriental Hotdish? Connie Chung), and for variety Kyra Sedgwick, Obama, and who I might be tempted to sack would be Julie Andrews (Still hot, and American Royalty!) and Hillary (Just kidding, but would Bill mind?).

Hot Men: Burt Reynolds, Harry Morgan, Haley Joel Osment, Obama, Sam Shepherd and Sam Elliot.

Open Question: Females: What do you think of Geraldo Rivera? What is his MBTI profile?


----------



## pinkrasputin

Digger Blue said:


> Not have sex with, but: (Note, most of these are before my time, but maybe somebody will get a chuckle out of them!)
> 
> Hot Women: Goldie Hawn, Audrey Hepburn, Zsa Zsa Gabor, (11 Letters for Oriental Hotdish? Connie Chung), and for variety Kyra Sedgwick, Obama, and who I might be tempted to sack would be Julie Andrews (Still hot, and American Royalty!) and Hillary (Just kidding, but would Bill mind?).
> 
> Hot Men: Burt Reynolds, Harry Morgan, Haley Joel Osment, Obama, Sam Shepherd and Sam Elliot.
> 
> Open Question: Females: What do you think of Geraldo Rivera? What is his MBTI profile?


I think Geraldo Rivera is a horse's ass and he sports a scary 1970s porn mustache. 










Ew.


----------



## willhelmx10

I like her, I could use that i think she would make pancakes for me nude in the morning. Very sweet. I like women that are sweet.


----------



## pinkrasputin

willhelmx10 said:


> I like her, I could use that i think she would make pancakes for me nude in the morning. Very sweet. I like women that are sweet.


 Um... wtf?


----------



## sofort99

Mmmmm.... pancakes.


----------



## Digger Blue

Geraldo's mustache looks like the side view of an eagle's nest.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Akshay Kumar









Reynaldo Giannecchini









oh and these are not technically actors, they're musicians..but mm i loves 
Ricardo Confessori

















Kiko Loureiro


----------



## SullenAesir

All these pages with all these females replying, and not a single photo of a black man? "Haters", yo. Because this straight man feels obligated to go out of his way to fix that, for the sake of fixing it:


----------



## LotusBlossom

ohohohohhhhh yeah









I think I just died.


----------



## DarkyNWO

I always said, if I had to fuck a guy... I mean had to, if my life depended on it... I'd fuck Elvis.


----------



## Digger Blue

Geraldo's just a lot of noise. Now I'm not really familiar with him. I consider him harmless. I remember when Maury Povitch claimed he was taking an aggressive approach to getting his wife, Connie Chung, pregnant. Geraldo responded that if it were him, he'd be taking a much more aggressive approach. Quite honestly, after both those comments, I suspect Connie Chung could have made it thoroughly with both those men and walked away leaving them both exhausted, destroyed, and her wanting more! Aha!


----------



## Cubie

*Actress: Mila Kunis
Actor: I'm not sure*


----------



## Digger Blue

Wow, Mila is a hot little number, though way too young for me. I'm still frustrated that I let Helen Hayes get away! (Ref "Airport").
Digger Blue


----------



## ugivemepuppies

Devin Oliver from the band I See Stars


----------



## ugivemepuppies

also... oprah! XD


----------



## Digger Blue

I think it is interesting that Kyra Sedgwick and G.W.Bailey play together on The Closer. Both played Bumpkins of a sort. Now I will see what they do on The closer. I hope they give G. W. Bailey more action.


----------



## android654

Changed my mind. Its Maggie Q... Definitely Maggie Q


----------



## kaleidoscope

Oh, Zooey.. The things I'd do to you.


----------



## knittigan

He is so my type that it's not even funny.










The day she cut her hair off was one of the best days of my life.


----------



## Paradox1987

Despite the age difference between us, I'd still jump on board for a night with Liz Hurley 








Her voice, and Home Counties accent just makes me weak in the knees. Otherwise, Monica Bellucci







and Indian actress Celina Jaitley


----------



## Master Mind

Speaking solely for myself, I've never understood this question. I know nothing about these celebrities as people, or anything other than how well they do what they do for a living. Just because they're in the public eye and live in a fishbowl doesn't mean I know how they are as people (how they TRULY are as people, not their public persona), and therefore whether they're even someone I would be _interested_ in having sex with. Celebrity in and of itself means nothing to me. I've encountered famous/important people before, and never been awed in their presence as others often are (and have been in my presence while both being around this famous/important person. I've found it interesting how some people act around celebrities. They seem to lose their heads and all semblance of rational thought). I'm very particular about who I let get physically close to me, who I have sex with (the ultimate in letting someone get physically close to me), and who I make myself vulnerable to. I am not going to do this with someone I don't even know. So my answer is "none of them."


----------



## Hruberen

Emma stone, definitely emma stone, I love redheads









I also saw the hunger games last night, and Katniss would be right up my alley, so 2nd place to Jennifer Lawrence.

If they ever make a Born of Fire movie, whoever plays Shahara would be number one.


----------



## LQ9

Kayness said:


> Reynaldo Giannecchini


Never seen this guy before, but... yum!


----------



## The Great One

Wow let's see here:

1. Eva Mendes
2. Eva Longoria
3. Cameron Diez


----------



## MyName

Natalie Portman. Ivy League girls make me hot. I also would love to have some fun with almost any Amy Adams _character_. They are so adorable and sweet and seem like they'd be quite a handfull in bed. I would never want to meet her in person and don't want to know anything about her because it might ruin the huge crush I have on her persona. Movie stars are better that way. I also find Scarlett Johansson, Emily Blunt and Jessica Biel very attractive physically, although I don't know a whole lot about them.


----------



## Sina

A young Marlon Brando. Fuck.of.the.Millenium.


Djimon Hounsou. Chocolate Orgasm.


Christina Hendricks. Yum.

@Paradox1987 
Irfan Khan in Maqbool. Sigh..


----------



## Charlton Palmer

Zooey Deschanel! I actually got to see her in person when I was at a taping for the Late Show with David Letterman a few years ago.


----------



## Lloydy

Charlton Palmer said:


> Zooey Deschanel!


 Oh god do i love her. But i wouldnt know which desire is stronger - if i want to have sex with her or just look after her and snuggle her face off.

Cant go wrong with Scarlett Johansson though or Christina Hendricks as far as F ability is concerned.


----------



## Thalassa

Jared fucking Leto.

(did I already answer this thread?)

I actually like Cillian Murphy, too, but only if he wears his INTJ-ish Scarecrow character from _Batman Begins. _Not the mask, but the whole demeanor, the glasses, god he was so hot in that movie.


----------



## JoetheBull

kaleidoscope said:


> Oh, Zooey.. The things I'd do to you.


 I would also pick her and the girl from Juno(can't remember her name). Only celebrities I can think of at the moment.


----------



## RandomlyChildish

this girl should stop being _this_ sexy... UNF.


----------



## Aqualung

Sofia Vergara. For some reason I can't paste pictures anymore.


----------



## Dashing

Ann and Nancy Wilson. Now AND in the past.


----------



## SlowPoke68

Lorraine Bracco, especially around the time she was in the Sopranos.


----------



## funcoolname

fourtines said:


> I actually like Cillian Murphy, too, but only if he wears his INTJ-ish Scarecrow character from _Batman Begins. _Not the mask, but the whole demeanor, the glasses, god he was so hot in that movie.



Cillian didn't do much for me until I found it he was Irish.. that accent does silly things to me.


----------



## Drewbie

Daniel Radcliffe
Mos Def
Idris Elba
Dakota Fanning
Catalina Sandino Moreno
Lisa Ray

ALSO;
Lee Thompson Young. How did I forget Lee Thompson Young? God, I'd be all over that so fast.
And Rick Mora.
And Jay Tavare, I mean god damn.
And, and Alessandro Juliani.
Kristin Stewart.
Rosario Dawson.

this list is just going to keep getting bigger. there are a lot of attractive actors/actresses in the world.


----------



## Alpengeist19

I've always had this huge crush on Jessica Alba.


----------



## MyName

I'll also add Christina Hendricks and Drew Barrymore. Christina Hendricks' body doesn't scream sex, it whales and moans it. I also love Barrymore's free-spirit ENFP persona; it seems like it would be loads of fun.


----------



## Ann Kane

Quickly before I forget...

I agree with Anderson Cooper...as stoic as he is on 360, you know he's gotta be a freak ;-)

OMG robert downey jr...holy cow

Ewan Macgregor...Velvet Goldmine really reinforced that one...


----------



## JamieBond

Jeremy Irvine
Matt Damon
Ryan Gosling


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

- Sterling Knight
- Haley Joel Osment (well, maybe a few years ago)
- Justin Bieber (yup LOL)
- Daniel Radcliffe
- Charlie McDonnell

...God I'm such a chickenhawk


----------



## Thalassa

funcoolname said:


> Cillian didn't do much for me until I found it he was Irish.. that accent does silly things to me.


I saw a scene from Batman Begins when I walked into the living room and I was like omgwtf who is that guy, do want. 

Then I actually had to watch the movie from beginning to end myself.

I've searched him for other photos, but I really like him as The Scarecrow. I've had this happen with other actors, like I find them very attractive as a particular character, but not necessarily crazy about them in general.


----------



## Tsaiireii

Jensen Ackles. 
(Wow, predictable, much?)

Also, Ian Somerhalder or JGL.


----------



## Digger Blue

*I love to shock you folks on here. Found another one.*

Dawn Elberta Wells, alias Mary Ann!

Digger Blue

When I was a kid she was a whole lot older than me. Now not so much. :laughing:


----------



## thor odinson

Scarlett Johanson and Katy Perry even if the latter is not an actor


----------



## Duck_of_Death

Monica Bellucci. The woman is a goddess.

I can't think of any others off of the top of my head. 
Most of the "Maxim pin-ups" that have emerged recently look too synthetic for my tastes.


----------



## basementbugs

Absolutely none, but I could probably come up with a list of people with whom I'd want to go for coffee or tea and have long, in-depth, intense conversations. Possibly followed by a hug, if they were into that sort of thing.


----------



## The Great One

thor odinson said:


> Scarlett Johanson and Katy Perry even if the latter is not an actor


Yes, I would gladly have sex with either of those two women.


----------



## MyDarkAngel

Only one of each sex? Boo.


Male- Michael C. Hall










Female- Kate Beckinsale


----------



## The Great One

I would love to fuck Selena Gomez and Carmen Electra as well.


----------



## Digger Blue

Carmen is a bit short in judgment of character. You might want to make sure that her ex is not jealous, however. 
Digger Blue


----------



## The Great One

Digger Blue said:


> Carmen is a bit short in judgment of character. You might want to make sure that her ex is not jealous, however.
> Digger Blue


Her ex can kiss my ass. Besides, I didn't say that I wanted a meaningful relationship with the girl. I just want to fuck her.


----------



## Bazinga187

Titanic aged Leonardo DiCaprio. I mean that in a time-travel way, not a if-I-had-my-chance-in-1997 way. I was 2 in 1997.










And if we're going back to that time period, I'd willingly hang around for a couple of years for Rachel Weisz.


----------



## ShinyGoldenGod

MyDarkAngel said:


> Only one of each sex? Boo.
> 
> 
> Male- Michael C. Hall
> 
> Female- Kate Beckinsale


Oh MyDarkAngel. I went to post these people _AND YOU ALREADY DID IT FOR ME._ All my babies. They shall be given to you. Now, just a couple more posts before I can link images.


----------



## Abyss Soul

Mila Kunis. Besides her looks, she seems to have a bubbly, cute personality that I find attractive. 



fourtines said:


> I've had this happen with other actors, like I find them very attractive as a particular character, but not necessarily crazy about them in general.


Would Orlando Bloom as Legolas fit this criterion for you?


----------



## GoodOldDreamer

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to get involved with any celebrity. Maybe it's because I read the headlines everyday about how they keep backstabbing and cheating on each other. I'd rather not be a part of that. P

That said, there are some characters from tv/movies that I wouldn't mind being with, but that's entirely different.


----------



## Paradox1987

Natalie Portman
Keira Knightley
Catherine Zeta-Jones

Are we allowed singers? If so, then Laura Marling.

And @Boss:

Vidya Balan in "Kahaani" *dreamily stares at wall*


----------



## Cover3

ugivemepuppies said:


> *DEVON BOSTICK O.O*


Lol, that dude looks like a young Night Stalker..


----------



## Elyasis

L'Empereur said:


> She's in _Mad Men_.


She was also in Firefly. <3

Only a couple of episodes.


----------



## Elyasis

knittigan said:


> Jennifer Lawrence (only as a brunette)


More like only with blue skin.


----------



## Sina

ooo sexy @Paradox1987

Oh. a young Vinod Khanna. yum.

Btw, is Vidya 'pregnant' throughout Kahaani?


----------



## MyName

Digger Blue said:


> How would you feel if you were a professional actor/actress, and you came across this thread and saw that somebody wanted to jump into the sack with you?
> Digger Blue


Personally, I'd think it was pretty cool, and think "where were all these people before I was famous" and then laugh. An INTJ is now telling you not to take things so seriously. This is a rare moment. Get a screen capture.


----------



## Paradox1987

Boss said:


> ooo sexy @Paradox1987
> 
> Oh. a young Vinod Khanna. yum.
> 
> Btw, is Vidya 'pregnant' throughout Kahaani?


Yeah, but she's still kind of a badass, and so it suits her :laughing:.

Good choice, a young Zeenat Aman would go on my list come to think of it.


----------



## Digger Blue

MyName said:


> Personally, I'd think it was pretty cool, and think "where were all these people before I was famous" and then laugh. An INTJ is now telling you not to take things so seriously. This is a rare moment. Get a screen capture.


Yes, for an INTJ to tell an ESFP not to take things so seriously, valid point. On the other hand, you are not the one being virtually diddled, either. 
Digger Blue


----------



## Kylie

Male:Younger Matt Dillon,younger Leonardo DiCaprio,Gerard Way,Munro Chambers, and MIKA. 
Female:Natalie Portman,Katy Perry,Hayden Panettiere,Emma Stone,ah and Julianne Moore.


----------



## zelder

The list could be endless. All women are beautiful and my tastes change as life goes on. Here are some of the most beautiful faces among famous women. 





















Angelina Jolie, Mila Kunis and Olivia Wilde


----------



## zelder

i prefer curvy girls and as such, Kim is a very fine specimen. 









I think she's ISFJ too. I like ISFJ's.


----------



## zelder

My wife says Paul Newman was super hot. 








He aged really well. He was even hot at age 50!








However, she says the young Adrian Paul was the best looking man ever.


----------



## zelder

I'm straight but I gotta say Matt Bomer is a good looking man.


----------



## zelder

Sofia Vergara is beautiful and she has a big fun personality.


----------



## pretty.Odd

James and Dave Franco. Both. At the same time.


----------



## mushr00m

Edward Norton.


----------



## FreeSpirit

The trouble with this whole deal is, you're thinking to yourself:
"Wow, he/she is so cool and cute- 'cuz you'd have to be to
play such cool parts or make such good music." But then, when
you meet them- they could be totally assholeish or creepy.

Then you'd be like, "I was totally going to have sex with you-
but as it turns out- you're a creep!"

ha ha

But if they turned out to be as cool as they _seem_ to be:
*
Peter Dinklage*









*Gary Oldman*


----------



## Saira

Aaaarghff Monica....



















And this guy. Mark Frankel. Too bad he's dead.


----------



## Digger Blue

Helen of Troy, of course!

Taking this thread to task: It does not deal with whether I like the personality, the person's values, or anything about the person except who would I like to bed. Thus I have chosen the woman who is known only for her beauty. The shallowest thread deserves the narrowest answer. Okay, so I have taken some license in as she is not an actress, but a mythological, or legendary person.

Digger Blue


----------



## segway92

mitch morris








emily blunt


----------



## TheMadSwede

Promethea said:


> I will third, 'none of them.' Not even if I were single. A person's ability to be picked for roles in movies does not impact my willingness to have their dick inside of me. That would be quite absurd.


Damn that's funny. :laughing:


----------



## redcarol57

pinkrasputin said:


> I don't know about actors. But as far as celebrities: David Letterman, Dr. Drew, and Dave Matthews. But they'd have to beg a little bit. :crazy:


Well, I gotta say that Dr. Drew is kinda sexy.


----------



## redcarol57

SullenAesir said:


> All these pages with all these females replying, and not a single photo of a black man? "Haters", yo. Because this straight man feels obligated to go out of his way to fix that, for the sake of fixing it:


Just saw him in "Prometheus". The man has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## hesperidian

redcarol57 said:


> Sasha Gray is a porn actress whose specialty is anal sex. She also had a small role on "Entourage" as herself. Woman needs to stay in porn because she couldn't act her way out of a paper bag. And has only one facial expression that bordered on annoyed and comatose.
> 
> Yep, I'm still judging you Emerson - LOL!!!


I like Sasha and think she just need acting lessons because she looks to indifferent or without emotions in movie. She is most lady like of all xxx actors. I like Stoja, (Stoya) to but she seams to have teen immature-like behavior (seen from her interviews) you would except different from based just on her look which is elegant and sophisticated.
Interesting male actors are Miles Davids and Adrea Diogardi. 
But on photos they are not so attractive so I add one regular actor who is always sexy to me.

Franco


----------



## redcarol57

Okay, the actor I'd seriously want to do - don't judge me. Seen him in interviews and enjoyed his energy and sense of humor and think there is something so frickin sex







y about his voice. And while he's not pretty, damn. I said don't judge me!!!


----------



## Emerson

redcarol57 said:


> Sasha Gray is a porn actress whose specialty is anal sex. She also had a small role on "Entourage" as herself. Woman needs to stay in porn because she couldn't act her way out of a paper bag. And has only one facial expression that bordered on annoyed and comatose.
> 
> Yep, I'm still judging you Emerson - LOL!!!


She's more of a specialist in whatever sick shit you can think of. And I'd rather her stay in acting but just stay away from all these talk shows where she tries to defend herself, anyone can pretend they're smart by saying a few big words and avon garde shit but christ she just comes across as a parrot... It's rather embarrassing. (Essentially pornstars -even if they are smart- shouldn't bother, none of your fan base care, we like you naked... Not doing math.)


----------



## Sonny

redcarol57 said:


> Okay, the actor I'd seriously want to do - don't judge me. Seen him in interviews and enjoyed his energy and sense of humor and think there is something so frickin sexy about his voice. And while he's not pretty, damn. I said don't judge me!!!


He's not unattractive, the image you chose isn't a great shot, but I don't understand the attempt to justify your desire to jump him.

























Btw, I'm still going to judge you! _Hard_


----------



## Inanna

Gerald Butler


----------



## redcarol57

Sonny said:


> He's not unattractive, the image you chose isn't a great shot, but I don't understand the attempt to justify your desire to jump him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I'm still going to judge you! _Hard_


Don't care, judge me if you must. Don't understand it myself, but damn if I don't think he's the sexiest thing on those two short legs of his. LOL.


----------



## Laney

Alexander muthafuckin Skarsgård.


----------



## Rinori

Antichrist said:


> No idea what this is.


Robot Chicken


----------



## Inguz

Gillian Anderson. I can't help but feel that this is mostly because of her role as Scully in x-files, where her dignity would make her a challenge and that she annoys me immensely, both very attractive traits.


----------



## zelder

Inguz said:


> Gillian Anderson. I can't help but feel that this is mostly because of her role as Scully in x-files, where her dignity would make her a challenge and that she annoys me immensely, both very attractive traits.


Ha! I'm not the only one. I'm not talking about Gillian Anderson, I'm talking about being attracted to challenging women who are also annoying! I want to fuck their brains out!


----------



## Inguz

zelder said:


> Ha! I'm not the only one. I'm not talking about Gillian Anderson, I'm talking about being attracted to challenging women who are also annoying! I want to fuck their brains out!


If a deer would shoot itself for me then I'd be all the happier, but it's not something that I yearn for.


----------



## Incognita

The obvious, Johnny Depp. His talent is incredibly attractive. Andy Samberg.. His humour is quite attractive. Jay Baruchel is adorable when he portrays the role of a helpless nerdy character. Just.. yes. Female-wise I have to mention Amber Heard, I mean that woman is crazy beautiful.


----------



## Incognita

...... ALSO Eddie Vedder. My god yes.


----------



## CoopV

Laney said:


> Alexander muthafuckin Skarsgård.


Dammnit... THIS lol

Or Michael Fassbender. Like seriously where the hell do I need to go to nab this human?


----------



## Rachel Something

I would have a threesome in the shower with:



Alexander Skarsgård...


and Tom Hardy...











Hell, make it a foursome. François Arnaud can join too.


----------



## FacePalm

i'd be surprised if someone can answer the following question, watch...


----------



## TWN

Oh my. Lets see.

Gerard butler.
Tom Hardy.
Hugh Jackman.
Mark Wahlberg.
Timothy Hutton.
Zoe Saldana.
Anne Hathaway
Charlie Theron
Seth Rogen
Christopher Meloni.

That wold make the hottest orgy.


----------



## CoopV

Michael Fassbender doesn't read any press, watch any tv, and cares about social issues... I think I might like him more than Alexander Skarsgard lol.

Where do I find a hott and intelligent man like that? :dry:


----------



## Pachacutie

I'm more attracted to these people and their persona as if they were fictional characters. And as others have stated, I probably wouldn't sleep with them.

Going to have to agree with Joseph Gordon Levitt and Matthew Gray Gubler, but I'll have to add Rupert Grint, Colin Firth, Michael Cera, Matt Smith and Bo Burnham (I saw his show live and kind of just wanted to jump him...:shocked: But... um... he seemed so funny and smart... so I'm not that shallow, right? RIGHT!?). They all kind of have an intelligent/possibly geeky/gentle thing about them. 

As far as women go, Jenny Lewis wins easily. (She was an actress, at one point! It counts.)
http://www.youtube.com/embed/DHXwi4V3kVo


----------



## Rachel Something

And now for the women:


Megan fox, particularly during her "Jennifer's Body" days. 










Amanda Seyfried










Mia Kirshner. I find her incredibly beautiful...































(Chyler Leigh is hot too... she's the one on the left.)


----------



## Saguaro

RabbitHeart said:


> I'm more attracted to these people and their persona as if they were fictional characters. And as others have stated, I probably wouldn't sleep with them.
> 
> Going to have to agree with Joseph Gordon Levitt and Matthew Gray Gubler, but I'll have to add Rupert Grint, Colin Firth, Michael Cera, Matt Smith and Bo Burnham (I saw his show live and kind of just wanted to jump him...:shocked: But... um... he seemed so funny and smart... so I'm not that shallow, right? RIGHT!?). They all kind of have an intelligent/possibly geeky/gentle thing about them.
> 
> As far as women go, Jenny Lewis wins easily. (She was an actress, at one point! It counts.)
> Jenny Lewis -- See Fernando Music Video - YouTube


You have very interesting taste! I've never met anyone who given the option of any actor in the world, would have Michael Cera as one of the first people to come to mind lol


----------



## Annietopia

Gerard Butler








Tom Hiddleston: 








Ryan Reynolds:









And if I weren't straight these chicks haha:

Emma Stone









Zooey Deschanel:









Charlize Theron


----------



## Incognita

Kate Moennig. Hands down.


----------



## bromide

I'm with the people who said no one. Aesthetic appeal does not make me want to get into bed with someone.


----------



## The Healer of Souls

I have a few celebrity crushes which I kinda am iffy about naming but if I had someone waiting for me I would never leave them for an actress... Just sayin'.


----------



## Incognita

Antichrist said:


> Imagine the noises he'd make.


HOLY.. shit! hahahhaha! I never usually laugh at the screen but, yeah. I just did. Well done sir.
And fuck yes. Snuggle would get it. Just look at those eyes, bet he's a freak.


----------



## Rachel Something

Incognita said:


> Kate Moennig. Hands down.


----------



## Antichrist

Incognita said:


> HOLY.. shit! hahahhaha! I never usually laugh at the screen but, yeah. I just did. Well done sir.
> And fuck yes. Snuggle would get it. Just look at those eyes, bet he's a freak.


Squeals of bear delight. Joyous, joyous squeals.









Hnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng.


----------



## Adythiel

My answer - None of them. I don't want to meet any celebrities much less boink one.


----------



## Uviteru

I could not imagine ever having sex with any actor. I'm not sexually attracted to anyone that I don't have a close relationship with. 

I've never understood celebrity fetishism.


----------



## pinkrasputin

With the Harvard Baseball team: 




I hope that doesn't make me a whore.


----------



## Yardiff Bey

pinkrasputin said:


> I hope that doesn't make me a whore.


Why would it?

Pamela Anderson, in her Baywatch days. Also Rachel Hunter. I guess that makes me a manwhore... :blushed:


----------



## Incognita

Rachel Something said:


>


Dexter. What a show.
I remember that scene. That woman is such a babe. Mmm.


----------



## Paradox1987

Marion Cotillard...


----------



## Incognita

Shabby Katchadourian: Quirky crazy kind of attitude and overall I just find her really attractive.


----------



## Curiously

Eminem, especially since he's not bleach blonde anymore. He's a word-nerd and pretty easy on the eyes, at least to me.


----------



## MissyMaroon

Oh lord.


----------



## Nyfiken

Oh, this is a thread in my taste! 

Male:
Rupert Grint. Number one all categories. So charmingly sexy, and cute and with a very sexy voice. My boyfriend looks a bit like him, actually. 








Then we have Milo Ventimiglia (Heroes, Gilmore Girls)








and Sebastian Pigott (Being Erica).








I do have a bit of a David Tennant crush from watching Doctor Who, but I wouldn't sleep with him. Unless he _was _the Doctor.

Female:
Kate Winslet and Drew Barrymore. Both have so much spirit. Both preferably with a time machine a few years back though.









Ellen Page. Alexis Bledel. 








Emma Stone.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Jennifer Aniston, sorry.

Leonardo di Caprio is the only man I've ever vaguely considered attractive.


----------



## hahalol

Michael Fassbender. Bradley Cooper. Voldemort.


----------



## LunacyxFringe

RYAN GOSLING. ooooooooooooohmygod....:tongue::kitteh:


----------



## Promethea

@MissyMaroon
Is that David Duchovny? Yanno.. back in his sex addict days, trawlin' bars for wimmin, that fantasy could have easily come true. X-files reruns were just never the same for me after I heard about that. :./


----------



## MissyMaroon

Promethea said:


> @MissyMaroon
> Is that David Duchovny? Yanno.. back in his sex addict days, trawlin' bars for wimmin, that fantasy could have easily come true. X-files reruns were just never the same for me after I heard about that. :./


Yeah, but I got into the show after I heard about that. Helped make Californication make that much more sense though, o.o
Regardless, easy to look at xD


----------



## Laguna




----------



## Ed S

Scarlet Johansen


----------



## LexiFlame

Dominic Monaghan








Ioan Gruffudd








*Daniel Henney*








*
Jared Leto*








*Zac Efron *


----------



## Ryan Persinger

I feel left out... 

I wouldn't have sex with any actor/actress, given the chance.


----------



## Space Cat

Michael fassbender... hands down! xD


----------



## Mai Valentine

I would rock Jamie Foxx's world! Damn did you see his penis in Django(HUGE!)? If Jamie Foxx was here right now I'd put Django back in chains and strap him to my bed post. MMMMMM!


----------



## Nyfiken

I must add someone. Patrick J. Adams from Suits. Yum yum yuumm!


----------



## countrygirl90

Eric Bana ,








only if he wasn,t married ,kind of broke my heart when I knew about that he is already married .I like the way he smiles and his beautiful eyes,cute and sexy .*Sigh*,well I hope I get him, in my next time on earth .


----------



## SharpestNiFe

Salma Hayek, but she would need to seduce me first. Same dance that she does in From Dusk til Dawn will do. I'd run the risk of never making it to the actual sex though.


----------



## Death Persuades

Well... None... I doubt I'd ever meet one and if I do, I'm sure they're not such great people...


----------



## strangestdude

ISFjosue0098 said:


> Well... None... I doubt I'd ever meet one and if I do, I'm sure they're not such great people...



You took this wayyyyyyyyyy to seriously.


----------



## strangestdude

Gigi Ravelli;






Luciana Salazar;

I've never known anyone who oozes sexuality like her.


----------



## Death Persuades

strangestdude said:


> You took this wayyyyyyyyyy to seriously.


if you didn't mean for it to be taken seriously, you should have put it in spam world.


----------



## strangestdude

ISFjosue0098 said:


> if you didn't mean for it to be taken seriously, you should have put it in spam world.


I'm guessing you think I'm the thread creator.

This thread needs more Luciana Salazar.


----------



## surgery

Zayn Malik
Mark Consuelos
Christian Bale
Mario Lopez
Ian Somerhalder
Zac Efron
Anderson Cooper
Bill Rancic
Daniel Craig
Daniel Radcliffe
most of the guys I see in Korean dramas
and many more. 

All of these men are super good-looking, though so I'd probably feel too self-conscious to flat out just have sex with them


----------



## android654

strangestdude said:


> I'm guessing you think I'm the thread creator.
> 
> This thread needs more Luciana Salazar.


Not really seeing the allure here.


----------



## strangestdude

android654 said:


> Not really seeing the allure here.


That's odd. I thought that everyone on the planet would share my preferences :tongue:


----------



## lordvoldyshorts

Liam neeson hands down. He's ancient but dayummm that sexy voice. As for actress jennifer lawrence just because.


----------



## android654

strangestdude said:


> That's odd. I thought that everyone on the planet would share my preferences :tongue:


Me too!


----------



## Codger

Diane Lane, who just hit the market again. I have a thing for older women.


----------



## infpheart

Not sleep with I need to be in a relationship with them but the best lookers for me are Amber heard, j-lo, trina, nicki minaj,megan fox, kirstey alley, Sofia vergaras, cameron diaz, stacey keibler


----------



## Lemxn

Justin Timberlake. Sort of an actor but he's the only one who doesn't need to ask for it.
Oh, and also...Alan Rickman.


----------



## Ella Mae

I wouldn't actually have sex with them but I do have major crushes on


-Helena Bonahm Carter 
-Uma Thurman
-Michael Fassbender 
-Taylor Kinney
-Idris Elba 
-Richard Madden 
-Nico Mirallegro


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

Megan Fox


----------



## Wellsy

I'd like to say....all of them?


----------



## Brian1

I would like to be insulted,before the sex, on how lackluster my sex life is,by Tina Fey, Amy Poehlor and Chelsea Handler. For me,it's like everyone who goes to Hollywood, a lot of them turn up fake. There's something in your face punkish,that the comedian embodies, that you feel aren't I cool, hanging out with someone who has rejected society's standards of beauty.

Others, Anna Paquin, Rachel Ward. Not actors, but Ann and Nancy Wilson of Heart,another one, Stevie Knicks,Ally Sheedy, Cote de Pablo.


----------



## DualGnosis

Scarlett Johannson... need I say more?


----------



## DualGnosis

Sorry I'm bumping this old thread, but I'd also like to add this beautiful lady: Anna Kendrick


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution

thor odinson said:


> Katy Perry, I know she's a singer and barely dabbled in the acting profession except an episode of how I met your mother, but I love curvacious women, I can't believe what passes for modelling nowadays. Don't get me wrong, if you like being that skinny because it's what you want then fair enough but I can't believe so many chicks have self esteem issues and go on unhealthy starving diets to reach this figure.
> 
> Bring on the curvacious B---s and B---s, Rihanna, Katy Perry, Scarlett Johanson, Kim Kardashian


Some skinny women still have curves. Idg why curvy always equals having a big bust. Large boobs =/= curvy. Some people have no boobs but big hips (Jlo Beyonce Shakira etc)

Not everyone skinny has starved themselves. People come in different shapes and sizes. If you're into big breasts, good for you but don't make it seem the rest of us have eating disorders. Keira Knightley is still beautiful with a flat chest, isn't she? 

Sorry just wanted to say that. Interesting answers and choices!


----------



## Noctis

Rachel Weisz




































Monica Bellucci 



















Alicia Keys


----------



## L

And so many more, but J-Law is definitely number 1 in my book. I pretty much fell in love with her after reading and watching the Hunger Games stuff that was available at the time (3 books and first dvd).


----------



## eydimork




----------



## Veggie

Actor: Josh Holloway -









Actress: Penelope Cruz -


----------

